# Question re: Pantoura chassis



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Question, Guys. I realize this forum isn't really for anything dealing with on road racing, but I thought I'd give it a shot. With apologies for the intrusion, I'd like to know if anyone has run a CRC Pantoura chassis; and what were your impressions? How was the handling? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

